# Training ?



## Insurman (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to get into tactical EMS / Wilderness EMS.

Where can I get this training and do I have to be affiliated with a police department or similar for tactical ?

I am looking into / trying to get hired as a police officer somewhere.  Thanks. 

Wilderness EMS where is this training available and what do they do.  We have alot of woods around here. Would this be more of a search and rescue type thing ?  Thanks.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 2, 2007)

We recently had this thread.  

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4511&highlight=wilderness

http://www.nols.edu/wmi/courses/wemt.shtml

http://www.wildmed.com/


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 2, 2007)

Insurman, If you're looking to get into wilderness EMS or Search and Rescue in NJ check out the SARCNJ website (http://www.sarcnj.org/member.php). They have a listing of many of the SAR teams in our area. I'm a member of the SAR team up north (you can figure out which one). If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. The SAR teams are always looking for new members.


----------



## DisasterMedTech (Oct 18, 2007)

What many consider to be the best training for a "tactical" emt is CONTOMS, which you can find my googling, though I think there are also many good programs other than that one out there. CONTOMS generally requires that you be a LEO or in some way affiliated with law enforcement, IE SWAT, etc. I belong to a state emergency disaster response team and CONTOMS recently told me that I would qualify to take the program, but as always, there is quite a waiting list. If you google "tactical emt training" you will find lots of results and then its a matter of sifting the wheat from the chaff, the good from the perfectly useless. As was recently pointed out to me, one of the key elements is if the program teaches firearms handling and shooting skills and if so, to what level. Simply being able to unholster a sidearm and fire into a room is just going to get you and your team killed real quick.

As far as wildnerness med goes, there are lots of groups out there teaching pretty much the same stuff. I tends to be a rehash of your EMT training outdoors with alot of hiking, rucking, problem solving and improvisational skills. Its pretty good training. Ive had a few hours of it and will be going back for the whole deal as soon as I can afford it. You also want to make sure that the training they are offering fits the types of wilderness areas in which you are likely to work. My desert EMT training doesnt do me alot of good up hear in N.IL.


----------

